# organic garden soil



## skunk (Dec 13, 2005)

hey guys . i bought some organic garden soil at lowes about a month ago and i planted a seed in it and it sprouted and doing well it is about 8 inches tall i been having my 400 hps on it and 2 flouresents laying on side of pot to reach the sides and under growth of the plant . i think its gonna be a male. anyways some body told me today they may send me some seeds . i was just wondering should i go with the organic garden soil again . or organic potting soil . dont want to do anything wrong if i get some ww seeds . ty


----------



## skunk (Dec 14, 2005)

ps the organic garden soil is for trees and shrubs.and suppose to mix it with top soil already in your garden or flower bed . it also says nursery blend .so i donno . also i probable be telling every on my plant is 8 to 10 inches for a while i still havent measured just guessing it seems to have slowed down on height growth and is getting bushy on its own . i have stems all the way down to base now .i planted on nov 8 so i guess its 5 weeks . if you dont watch me i will keep saying a month old or 10 inches . time seems to be at stand still for me worrying if its gonna be m/f. i know i go outside in the cold to check on them 10 times a day. in my storage building that is .my ol lady gets on to me all the time saying you run in and out more than the kids do. as a matter of fact we just purchased a sheep dog from the humane society a week ago and on the second day i was out front washing my car while dog was a sleep when he woke ol lady let him out back to use the bathroom she said he went straight to my shed and sat there looking at it thinking i might be in it and she replied to me thats a dam shame .any way im sorry for boring yall. got off the beaten path .


----------



## Insane (Dec 15, 2005)

I think your soil should be fine, as long as it's a potting soil of some kind.


----------



## skunk (Dec 16, 2005)

that is what i was saying it just says garden soil .it doesnt say potting soil . as a matter of fact it has a slach / across a pot. in other words its saying not to use in a pot. sorry i wasnt clear about that i didnt even see that till a day or 2 ago when i posted this . i was just wondering whether it was cause of the drainage or nutrients. ol my bad i just went to re read the ingredients. and my bad it called  STA-GREEN  TREE AND SHRUB NURSERY BLEND PLANTING MIX . with organic materials derived from composted forest products spagnum peat moss perlite and ground dolomitic. sorry it was the MIRACL GROW GARDEN SOIL that says do not use in potting containers sorry for the confussion. and misleading of my under standing .


----------



## Insane (Dec 17, 2005)

No worries, for potted plants my favorite soil is Professional Mix Sunshine Gro I believe its called, works very well. 

The number one thing is to make sure the bag of soil you buy is potting soil.


----------



## Hick (Dec 17, 2005)

#2 thing would be to make sure it doesn't say "Miracle Grow" anywhere on it..


----------



## skunk (Dec 17, 2005)

lol thats why im not using the miracle grow . letting the old lady use it for her flowers this summer . but what concerned me was  i see little wood chips in it andit seems to me that if you would plant seed and water it that the chips would compact and keep the seedlings from sprouting.


----------



## skunk (Dec 17, 2005)

also just in case some people did not know scotts  is the maker of miracle grow . someone caught my eye saying use scotts anything but miracle grow . but im not telling who . lol


----------



## Insane (Dec 17, 2005)

Hick said:
			
		

> #2 thing would be to make sure it doesn't say "Miracle Grow" anywhere on it..


 
Amen to that Hick.

And skunk as for the chips of wood, its not recommended for growing marijuana, however I like to have soil with some wood chips in it because when pot grows in nature theres gonna be all kinds of debris around it. I've done all of my growing with potting soil with a little bit of wood in it, and have always been happy with the results. 

However GanjaGuru recently informed us that the best soil is Hydrofarm's Forest and Ocean I believe it was called, so I've been looking for that, but haven't been able to find any. The forest part of that title leads me to believe that the soil has a little bit of wood in it.

Another thing you can do to speed up the growth of your plants is to have half soil and half perlite. Perlite is a small porous pebble that retains water and nutrients very well and is just a good thing for nearly any type of plant. Make sure your soil has at least _some_ perlite in it.

You say you're worried about the wood chips killing the spouts? Shouldn't be a problem. My preference for germinated seeds is to plant them in jiffy pucks (look like little dirt pucks) but once you soak them in water they expand to a small cylinder shape with a hole in the middle for the seed. I like to soak the pucks in a dilute nute solution (nutes must be specifically for seedlings at this point!) for about 10 minutes, then I plant the seed about 1/4-1/2 an inch under soil and put em under the lights! Once they have formed they're first set of leaves I then plant them in the pot they will grow in for the duration of the grow. I have had _great _results with this method.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Dec 17, 2005)

It's Fox Farms Ocean & Forest.

The problem with Fox Farms potting soil is, the further away from N. Calif. you are, the more it costs.
Most parts of the country have their "own version" of Ocean & Forest for lots cheaper than Fox Farms.  Look for a potting soil that contains worm castings, bat or bird shit, kelp, stuff like that, then add 10%--20% perlite.  And look for the word organic (note: perlite isn't organic).


----------



## skunk (Dec 17, 2005)

thanks guys , the seeds i have now im not to worried about . it is the ww seeds im supose to be getting ive never once had a seed with a strain name to them yet . and im very excited about recieving them and want to be very careful at what i do .also at the beggining of my post i read ingredience of my planting mix which is what is is called planting mix . it however does say organic also with perlite and dolomitic .i believe the organic stuff in it is the composted forest products . which i think is just decaying leaves . dam i shouldve just went into the woods and dug my own huh .and as for sunshine mix or fox farms i havent found any of the 2 within a 50 mile radius of here . evn checked hardware stores.man i need a day rest from this dam computer and my plants . this is addictive . anyone else feel that way . i think im gonna go trout fishing tommorow .


----------



## Hick (Dec 18, 2005)

"Go drown some worms."  Give the O' noodle a break. Enjoy life.


----------



## czz (Sep 19, 2007)

whats a good nutrient for the veg stage and for the blooming.  under a 400 metal halid and 400 hps


----------

